

DodgerCMS – A static markdown CMS built on top of Amazon S3 - abeiz
https://github.com/ChrisZieba/dodgercms

======
Fastidious
Very nice! I wonder what took so long for something like this. With DodgerCMS
anyone can have a website for pennies per month. Thanks!

~~~
johnchristopher
I disagree. `Anyone' has it much easier with Google sites.

~~~
Fastidious
Not as good looking though. But it is true it might be easier.

~~~
johnchristopher
To clarify things: I am not supporting Google sites or suggesting it should be
used instead of DodgerCMS. I just think the barrier to entry is much lower
with Google sites.

------
zuccs
Can anyone get this working?

I'm just getting an 'Access Denied. Please make sure the user attached to the
access key has access to [bucket]' error when running local.html from local or
the bucket.

~~~
abeiz
This means the IAM user you created does not have the correct permissions to
access the buckets you listed on the login page. This could be because of a
typo somewhere in the policies, or maybe you entered the names of the buckets
incorrectly on the form?

~~~
zuccs
Thanks for the reply - I use static sites on S3 a lot, so pretty confident of
the setup. I've also replaced the installation ones with my usual policies
(slightly different) and getting the same error. Anything else I can try?

~~~
nterkay
same issue. did you ever get this to resolve?

------
tbrooks
I've thought about doing something like this for a while, I'm so glad to see
this exist.

Kudos to you for open-sourcing. You also write great code that's well-
commented.

------
provost
This looks great, and I was just starting to look into something like
this...Does the editor/web-UI run locally, or in AWS?

~~~
abeiz
The editor can run locally or in S3.

------
johnchristopher
Is there some kind of demo somewhere ?

~~~
abeiz
The documentation is the demo: [http://dodgercms.com](http://dodgercms.com)

------
jgmmo
looks like jekyll, or jinja

------
meesterdude
I hate to be that guy, but why do i have to use amazon? Why can't i compile
this locally and push it up to github and just host in there, if its a static
site?

~~~
gtCameron
You don't have to use Amazon, you can use one of the other 800 non-amazon
specific static site generators that exist instead of this one. The fact that
a tool doesn't accomplish the particular workflow that you would like doesn't
mean it shouldn't exist.

~~~
w-ll
I dont think meesterdude was implying DodgerCMS shouldn't exist. And I think
the question of if it could support GH Pages is not a bad one, in fact I would
rather host for free on GH than Amazon as well.

~~~
maineldc
But the whole point is that by reducing the number of choices, that it becomes
simpler to start. It's even in the docs:

Q: Why did you make this? A: I wanted to see if it was feasible to use S3 as a
CMS, and I like working on projects like this for fun.

So the author wasn't trying to create a static site CMS (there are LOTS of
those already), but something different and maybe simpler.

